# thanks charles :)



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

all 3 of these guys stay out in the open


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet. I have been eyeing that L330 for a while. It's a beauty.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its got cool markings


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the L235's are pretty sweet too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The L235's are pretty cool, but as far as flatter plecos go, I like the L052 and L168 better.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you won't find any L168 

But by far, that is the best marking I have seen for small L330.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> you won't find any L168
> 
> But by far, that is the best marking I have seen for small L330.


L168 is on ban list?

Yeah, that's a great L330. I waited too long.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice looking fish. But why the fork?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> Nice looking fish. But why the fork?


to hold down the veggies


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Many L52 is imported as L168. I rarely see true L168 at all.


----------

